# ID plz



## max95xl (Nov 13, 2004)

hes about 5"


----------



## necroxeon (Jan 21, 2005)

It is really diificult to even through a guess at that fish....u need better pics...he is a serra but he looks like a young serra maybe 3 inch... so if u r sure he is 5 inches.. i dont even have a guess... Frank might be able to..... get a better pic. i am intereted finding out what it is also...


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

He's definitely a serra but its hard to tell exactly what kind he is.... Maybe if you could get a better flank shot, Frank could ID him for you. =)


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

The color of the anal fin reminds me a bit of S. brandtii (for what that's worth), but the overal appearance resembles S. spilopleura/maculatus more closely, imo.

But we need better shots: best is a profile shot, not taken from an angle.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

sanchezi ?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom Posted Today, 07:08 AM
> sanchezi ?


Agree. The belly while not completely clear, is consistent with that species in how the scutes are formed. The caudal fin also denotes that species.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

sanchezi IMO


----------



## max95xl (Nov 13, 2004)

heres another pics


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice sanchezi


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

ID complete.


----------

